# Basement window



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I am having an issue with one of my basement Windows rattling from my subs. Has anybody had this issue and if so what did you do? It's a standard basement window and I was wondering can I use something to help mitigate it.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Does the window open? If so, does it need to?

The simplest thing to do would be to wedge something in to the window to apply pressure to it... just enough to keep it from rattling. Preferably something with a soft contact patch so you don't scratch or break the glass, and easily removable in case the window does need to open. 

If that doesn't work, (like if the window opens out by hinging at the top or bottom) try adding some foam weather stripping to the frame where the window makes contact. 

Can you post a pic of this nefarious opening?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Maybe the clay pads that are used to seal electrical boxes would work...


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Here is the window


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Ah, that helps. Is the noise coming from the glass rattling against the frame, or the frame against the housing?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you want to use the window, too? If not you could seal the window off, make a panel stuffed with Roxul R80 Rockboard, cover the window side with plywood covered in black material, and lastly cover the interior side to match your room.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

It is the metal surrounding the window rattling agains the housing. I don't necessarily need to use the window so I'm open to all options.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

ewardjr69 said:


> It is the metal surrounding the window rattling against the housing. I don't necessarily need to use the window so I'm open to all options.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


I used clay pads for electrical boxes for sealing off our boxes... It might work for you too. Another option is these... http://www.amazon.com/Gardner-Bender-DS-110N-1-Pound-Compound/dp/B000BO8XD6


I am thinking the clay might stop the rattles, and then a box stuffed with Rockboard could be put over the window (inside the room) to stop sound from leaking out of the room (a side benefit is you can make your room dark (which improves apparent contrast, and is a big plus if you want to go with a projector).


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> I used clay pads for electrical boxes for sealing off our boxes... It might work for you too. Another option is these... http://www.amazon.com/Gardner-Bender-DS-110N-1-Pound-Compound/dp/B000BO8XD6 I am thinking the clay might stop the rattles, and then a box stuffed with Rockboard could be put over the window (inside the room) to stop sound from leaking out of the room (a side benefit is you can make your room dark (which improves apparent contrast, and is a big plus if you want to go with a projector).


I'll see if I can try that. I have blinds on the window and my room gets pretty dark. I currently have a projector but I like the idea about the clay pads for the rattling. I may try to cover with the rock board because I really don't need access to the window. If it's an emergency I can always take it down.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

i was able to fix the rattle I used some cord weather strip and rigid insulation and the rattle is gone. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

ewardjr69 said:


> I am having an issue with one of my basement Windows rattling from my subs. Has anybody had this issue and if so what did you do? It's a standard basement window and I was wondering can I use something to help mitigate it.


I have found a few new rattles to work on as well!


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

B- one said:


> I have found a few new rattles to work on as well!


lol ... I don't even have my subs cut up yet! I might cut them up and have other rattling issues.??????


----------

